# Some old pictures of ST Thomas



## caribbean (Jun 13, 2009)

Someone sent me a link to these old pictures of ST Thomas & St John taken in 1950-70s. Thought some of you might enjoy. I got a kick out trying to figure out where the pictures were befor reading the captions. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/HansDohm

Enjoy--


----------



## maddaug (Jun 16, 2009)

Patty, loved the pics. 
We are just looking around for next years vaca spot and are considering St. Thomas. I take it you have been there before and love the islands. We aren't sure about USVI or BVI. Our kids will need passports but their at legal age so not a bad idea anyway. 

Ahhhh, change in latitudes........
good song. Are you a JB fan? 

We have had so much rain...our pool won't warm up....no sun.....  
I am ready for a change in latitude!!!


----------



## caribbean (Jun 16, 2009)

Daug-

Yeah you could say I love all of the islands. But I have a special place in my heart for STT. Been there probably 20-25 times since 1989 when we were almost killed in the hotel when a tornado spawned off Hurricane Hugo collapsed part of the room around us. Then on my first trip there in 2000 with my new husband, he had a heart attack and had to be medivaced back home to successful surgery. We just got back from our most recent two week trip to STT and can't wait to go back next year.

I really had a great time looking at all of the pictures and seeing what a lot of places looked like years ago. Saw pictures of the hotel were we spent that horrible night during Hugo as well as the TS we currently own in its early days before it was a TS and a lot of other familiar places.

And yes a big Buffett fan. Just kind of goes with the islands I guess. Puts me in the right mood.

I can recommend both USVI and BVI. Been to St Thomas, St John, St Croix, Jost Van Dyke, Tortola, and Virgin Gorda all of which have much to offer. Not to play down other wonderful Caribbean islands. 

Wish you well in your decision.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 16, 2009)

These are really wonderful and historical pictures.  I'd bet there is a Historical Society on St. Thomas that would love to see these.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty interesting and thanks for sharing.  Even saw some photos in San Juan PR.  Fun to look at the older cars an noticing the demographic mix of some of the tourists, if that's what they were.


----------



## maddaug (Jun 18, 2009)

Well Patty, it looks I know where to go to gain some knowledge about St. Thomas.  
I hope this all works out for us to go. It will be pricey as we are taking our 2 teens.   I am finding that out real fast. But we have a year to work out details and part of the fun for me is just that. 
I did pick up on some posting about health ins. and out of country coverage etc. I hadn't even thought about that. 

Do you and your husband hum "Stories We Could Tell"?  Sounds like you have them. Glad all worked out well for you two.

We go to Buffett concerts at Alpine. It is pretty crazy. There is a bus load of us that go. Fun time but tiring. I have won tickets twice in 2 years to Chicago so we get to see JB twice again this year. 
We have a pool in the backyard and try to recreate that tropical feel. Finally our weather is feeling more like summer.

I am sure I will have more questions for you if I may ask.  Shirley


----------



## caribbean (Jun 18, 2009)

Shirley-

One good thing about USVI is that it is US. So your health coverage works there. We were really lucky when David had the heart attack. The hospital was not equipped to handle his condition. They stablized him and he was flown out by Aetna. $17,200 flight on a med flight. Aetna covered the entire bill. All we paid was $30 co-payment to the STT hospital. According to the ER DR in STT, some insurance would have flown us to San Juan and most to Miami. But we went directly home thanks to his good coverage with the railroad.

Having said all that, before our next trip I researched evac insurance and settled on MedJet. Have been covered by them annually ever since. Hope I am wasting my money on that and never have to use it.

Hey, I see you own Longboat, nice place. We own Sandpiper on Siesta Key. Hubby is fromTampa. Plan on moving to Sarasota/Bradenton when we retire in a couple years. Fell in love with the sand there.

Open to questions - email me any tine. And don't forget the salt shaker and fins at the next concert.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow. Makes me wish I had visited there sooner.


----------

